# Heat and Glo Escape - Blower or No Blower



## jonbath (Nov 22, 2010)

Ok so I live in central California and really like the look of this unit. This is not going to be used as the main heat source as it really does not get that cold here too often. But the cost of natural gas is probably higher here than anywhere (electric is worse) so I don't want to waste the btus. The sales guy tells me that due to its design this unit does not need a blower. Sounds great to me as it is an extra cost and again not concerned about warming the whole house -- but will this still heat our large great room without it. The room is like 20 by 20 and the ceiling is about 15 feet. 

thanks, jon


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 23, 2010)

Is this a gas INSERT? Which model? 30FB or 35FB

There is also a built in Escape unit, which also comes in two sizes, 36DV and 42DV

The insert models are for retro fit installs into old wood fireplaces and can have blowers in there. They make some noise and are not really needed. The unit is made out of a special firebrick composite that reflects the heat back into the firebox and out the glass. Very little heat radiates through into the convection area.

The built in units do not even have an option of having a fan put in, radiant heat only.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 23, 2010)

What jtp10181 said. But then again, you knew that...


----------



## fireplace tech (Nov 23, 2010)

if you have an escape 36 or 42 dv. that is built in and not an insert in an masonary opening,they do not come with nor can a blower be installed ,but you will have a lot of radiant heat . which was a bad design . now if you have an insert in an masonary opening ,they can have blowers installed .these are the newer inserts that the blower works off either a thermo disc or a remote ,and either way you may need a blower for that size of room.


----------



## jonbath (Nov 23, 2010)

Yes talking about Escape from Heat and Glo - is the title vague? Why would radiant heat be a problem or bad design. Is that not the point of the fireplace. I have gotten some good help here. I was told the new 42 inch unit I am looking at can have a blower installed if I want to pay for it. So my question is do I need it but it is sounding like I don't. No I guess I fear that the thing is going to be too hot to run for too long. Took the wife too look at it last night and of course she is more concerned about how it looks and wants to see a face on it (glass one) that would have to be ordered. She does not like the mesh look of the screen on most of them. She also commented are you going to complain if I run this all the time? Dam well maybe it is a heater and gas aint free. So we shall see - she is a beautiful woman but not that beautiful!! Oh no here she comes I better get off here before she reads this.


----------



## peedenmark7 (Nov 23, 2010)

blower yes... for the extra cost, in the long run your wife will be happier.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 24, 2010)

As I said above, there are multiple "Escape" models. So yes, just saying Escape is vague. There are 5 different models which have "Escape" in the name.

You gave me a hint, its a 42".

There is a single sided and a seethru 42" built in Escape. This would be done new construction or part of a larger remodel project.

Neither of these can have a blower, period. Anyone who told you they can have one is an idiot. There is no convection chamber or any place for air to circulate around the unit. The bottom and sides are blocked by the refractory panels which give it the true masonry clean look.

Neither of those are "NEW" though. So... you might still be talking about the inserts (those actually are new).

If you would actually tell me the MODEL # of the fireplace you are looking at, or even the application (inserted into an existing fireplace or built into a framed wall) then I could help you more.

Also the radiant heat only is not a bad design, it works very well. Maybe he meant the amount of heat it puts out is bad? Sometimes that unit can be too hot for a room. You need an large room, with a higher ceiling and lots of air circulation so you do not get roasted out.


----------



## fireplace tech (Nov 24, 2010)

mabye i should clarify . when i meant a by bad design , i meant because on some of the escape models that are not inserts ,is there is too much radiant heat coming out and they should have made with a blower. my reason is a lot of people have remote recievers on them that are getting too hot and malfunctioning , or even melting. they came out with a insulation kit but that does'nt totally work, and the mantels or stone gets too hot because the heat does'nt blow out it just goes up. i have dlet with a lot of issues regarding this and we are still working on finding another way to deflect heat from recievers. other than that it is a nice unit and nice flame. i am not saying it's junk but i have been running into these issues for a long time and belive a blower would help.


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 24, 2010)

On the Escape-36DV model we also had a lot of them melting the wall switch control box. The upgrade kit fixed the issues 100%. The only times I have seen anything melt AFTER an upgrade kit was done was if something was not done properly on the upgrade. Either not all the holes were drilled in the bottom, refractories were upside down not letting proper airflow, MLT box in wrong location, insulation panels installed wrong, restrictor plate still installed, etc.... One little step in the upgrade kit missed and it does not work properly. Otherwise it has fixed it for 100% of our customers, and we have had NO problems at all with the factory upgraded models either. When the upgrade kit came out we had sold about 360 Escape-36DV models that could possibly need it. I think we have installed at least 250 upgrade kits since then, so we have a pretty good sample number.


----------



## jonbath (Nov 24, 2010)

I am talking about a gas fireplace insert the model is the Heat & Glo Escape I35FB - the term Gas Firebrick Inserts is also used. It sounds like no need for blower. The retail center has been selling heat and glo for many years and the website itself lists a dual blower on the accessories choices for the unit. It sounds like there is no need for this so I doubt I would want it at this point thanks for that help. 

Now my only concerns are due I want to pay almost 3k to have a unit that I cannot run to often as it will either overheat my house or run up my bill. Natural gas is probably more expensive out here than anywhere in the country - but it is cheaper than electricity which can cost up to 44 cents a kilowatt.


----------



## DAKSY (Nov 24, 2010)

Run it in "Thermostat Mode" & you won't overheat your home, 
UNLESS you put the remote as far away from the insert as you 
can & still have it function...
If you need to circulate the heated air, ceiling fans are cheaper 
& just as effective as blowers...


----------



## fireplace tech (Nov 24, 2010)

now that i know the exact model,yes you will be very pleased with it.and yes you have an option of getting blowers or not ,they come with dual blowers and an rc300 remote that you can adjust the fan speed ,flame height ,you have the option of standing pilot or not , and you can program more than one remote to that unit . i just installed one of these today , and these units are very popular . i would definetly purchase this unit . there is a lot of things about this unit that you will like .


----------



## jtp10181 (Nov 25, 2010)

Hooray, a model number.

Yes as we all said, the Escape INSERTS can have blowers.

I usually do not recommend the blower unless it is a very large space. The I35 will put out plenty of heat without the blower.

If you use the insert correctly, as a zone heater, you will not run up the bill at all because the furnace will run less. The fireplace uses a lot less BTU than a furnace and you can easily heat only a single room or space instead of the entire house.


----------



## Inside Guy (Dec 1, 2010)

There will me more than enough heat without the blower.  I've never cared for blowers personally, I like quiet.  My mom has the older version of the Firebrick insert without a fan and has never complained about lack of heat.


----------

